# Curtis 1238 Controller for AC Motor Available now?



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Curtis 1238 controller was only available bundled with the AC-50 motor but is now listed without the motor in the for sale section for those who are trying to get their off breed AC motors running. Curtis says the 1238 will work with any AC motor up to 130v. Interesting.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

it'l work, if you have the ability to program it (not just the programming dongle). From talking to Curtis, you need VCL code running in the controller to get it to work. It sounded like its not JUST changing motor parameters with the handheld/PC programmer.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. I don't own a Curtis (yet) but my industrial controller does the programming by itself and the Curtis might too. I've also programmed the parameters in by hand and it's no big deal as long as you have the motor specs, and many motors do right on their nameplates.

Any idea what's the cost of the standalone controller? And maybe the motor by itself as well?

JR


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Then good luck, let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Curtis 1238 alone is $2000. AC-50 motor and controller with wire harness is $4100.00. If I am not supposed to post this answer here, move it to the for sale section. Sorry.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Nah, it's not like you're spamming or posting ads here. I asked for the price and I think most people would want to know that as well.

So is the motor sold by itself? And because I'm incapable of asking just one questions, do you know the date when the newly improved Curtis is coming out?

JR


----------



## pa_friendly_guy_here2001 (Nov 2, 2010)

cruisin said:


> The Curtis 1238 controller was only available bundled with the AC-50 motor but is now listed without the motor in the for sale section for those who are trying to get their off breed AC motors running. Curtis says the 1238 will work with any AC motor up to 130v. Interesting.


The Group at CMU in Pittsburgh used this controller for their Honda Civic conversion and they seem to be getting very good results. They have a web site and post their results often.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> The Group at CMU in Pittsburgh used this controller for their Honda Civic conversion and they seem to be getting very good results.


 So have some on this forum. There is a thread on the HPEVS motors:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/hpg-ac30-31-50-owners-thread-34853.html

There are also some build threads on cars with them. Do a search in the "garage" (tab at top right of the screen), or on the evalbum. JRP3 is using an AC31 like Ben's group at CMU, and I am using an AC50 in a Swift: http://www.evalbum.com/3060

I'd also like to know if Curtis is really going to produce a higher voltage controller JR. A max 160V with the same 550A max current would give me much better acceleration over around 45 mph, and maybe get me down to less than 13 sec 0 to 60 mph. Would also need higher current to improve on that.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

tomofreno said:


> A max 160V with the same 550A max current would give me much better acceleration over around 45 mph, and maybe get me down to less than 13 sec 0 to 60 mph. Would also need higher current to improve on that.


Agreed. A higher voltage (but not too high) would be great for that setup. Around 160 would be perfect, IMHO. 

Last I spoke with HPEV, they mentioned Curtis was going to release a 650A version of their controller by the end of this year. However, the voltage will remain the same. They will be working on a new design targeting 144V starting early next year but there's no ETA for that. Seeing that it took them 2 years to go from 550A to 660A on the same controller, I wouldn't hold my breath for a complete redesign to reach 144V.

JR


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

JRoque said:


> Last I spoke with HPEV, they mentioned Curtis was going to release a 650A version of their controller by the end of this year. However, the voltage will remain the same.


That would appear to be the 1238R-76XX model:

Currently http://www.curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cProducts.DownloadPDF&file=50175%5F1238R%5FRevD2%2Epdf

from http://www.curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=ProductsGrid.ACMotorControllers (edit: scroll to the right to see the larger controllers)

Looks like it will be available about February 2011:

new AC motor specs from TEMR


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

fyi:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=214786&postcount=214

I think I will wait for the higher voltage, if I upgrade at all.


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard if HPEV AC50 will be offered with the curtis 1238r and when or how much higher the price will be? Also wondering how much improvement would there be going from 550A to 650A? Ie torque to what rpm compared to the chart available.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

> Also wondering how much improvement would there be going from 550A to 650A? Ie torque to what rpm compared to the chart available.


 About 18% higher current so about 18% higher torque. Drop off will start at the same rpm, since voltage is the same.


----------

